# Hawaii Kayak Fisherman Has 10-ft, 500-lb Shark Steal His Tuna Catch, April 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2013)

In case you missed this on the many TV news reports this week on this interesting uncommon encounter . . .  

For more details, see videos & web links below: 



Shark makes off with fisherman's catch

 

Published on Apr 11, 2013

"Fisherman Isaac Brumaghim had a bit of a scare when a shark jumped out of the water and grabbed his fish." 

Its a routine kayak fishing adventure for Isaac Brumaghim, until Chompy the shark shows up.

Kayak: Ocean Kayak Ultra 4.7

Reel: PENN Tourque Spinner

Rod: PENN Bluewater Carnage Jigging Rod

Camera: Go Pro Hero

Leader: Knot2Kinky wire leader















http://www.kxan.com/dpp/entertainment/must_see_video/fisherman-competes-with-shark-for-tuna-nd13 

Fisherman competes with shark for tuna

Man kayaking in ocean encounters tiger shark

Thursday, 11 Apr 2013 


HONOLULU (CNN/KHNL) 



> video caught a shark jumping to take the *kawakawa tuna* from the line





> shark then *bumped the kayak* and took the fish





> shark made a circle, came around and ate the kawakawa under my boat, *hit my kayak*





> it was a *10-foot tiger shark* between *400 to 500 pounds*





> fishing about *2 miles from shore* near Waianae in his *16-foot kayak*





> He is part of a group called Aqua Hunters and is fishing in an *eight-month tournament*. He stayed out and *caught two more fish in the same spot* after the shark encounter.





http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...counter-with-a-shark-and-catches-it-on-video/ 

FISHERMAN IN KAYAK HAS A VERY CLOSE ENCOUNTER WITH A SHARK — AND CATCHES IT ON VIDEO!

Apr. 11, 2013 














http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/21936482/shark-surprises-fishing-kayaker-in-waters-off-oahu 

Shark surprises fishing kayaker in waters off Oahu 

Apr 10, 2013


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 13, 2013)

That is cool footage.


----------



## Rick Blane (Apr 15, 2013)

I knew there was a reason I like freshwater.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 17, 2013)

There is probably excrement in his kayak. Would be in mine.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 23, 2013)

Call me crazy, but that wasn't a tiger. Looked like a "small" great white, if anything.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Apr 23, 2013)

We're gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 25, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Call me crazy, but that wasn't a tiger. Looked like a "small" great white, if anything.



I thought so too at first because of the white belly, but if you look closely, it has a squared off snout. Definately a Tiger. No way a great white has a snout like that.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 25, 2013)

That would have been the day I retired as a kayak saltwater fisherman!

great pics, very cool.


----------

